# Sad day in the household



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

For all y'all that knew him, let it be known the the slobbering scourge of The Point, the one and only Roy Boy The Wonder Dog passed away last night. Tore me up I'll tell ya......broke mine and Trish's hearts. But he had a great life and I can't think of another dog that got so spoiled. Always went everywhere with us and always hooked up with the pretty ladies on the beach. I think it was the wiggling nub for a tail that got 'em. For all you single guys out there Boxers are chick magnets! Anyway, If ya knew and liked him, raise a glass and have a :beer: in his memory

We'd appreciate it


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

I hate to hear that, we lost a chocolate lab earlier and it devasted our family, they literally become a part of the family.My condolences.

Ron


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

brought a tear to my eye.....I will miss ol' Roy....

Fred..will give ya a call on the way home.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Say it aint so*

Sorry for yours and Trish's loss.

Roy will be missed. I have never seen yall with out him.

I'll have a drink in his memory tonight.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Fred, I’m so sorry to hear that. He sure was a wonder dog, and certainly one of a kind. And he lived such a great life thanks to you and Trish.

My condolences, I know how tough it is...got me tearing up here at work


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Sorry to hear about you and Trish's loss,Fred..


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Hi Fred,

Sorry to hear about Roy's passing, what a great dog and friend you and Trish had with the "Buxton Boxer". 


Blaine


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

We have never met, but I would like to share my condolences.

I have a Basset Hound who is 10 and he is the best dog I have ever had and such a member of the family, so much like humans and yet I know I am facing the day in a couple of years when he will be gone.

Dogs are such wonderful animals and a blessing to man and you wonder who adopted who.

All I can say is, it sounds like you gave him a good life and good run and we all hope that somewhere there is a place for these most cherished beings.


----------



## tunadog (Feb 2, 2008)

my rottie "Tunadog" and I would like to offer you our most sincere condolences. Our family knows the wonders of a wagging nub and the pleasantries of a most trusted friend. in all cliches, I'm sure he is still chasing tail on a beach were the bite never ends. Our best to you and your family.
TD


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

The Bigg Dogg has called another great dog home to HIS Dogg Pound......

Hey Fred me and Boss Dogg are sorry for your loss. Our thoughts and prayers to you and yours.

Take care and tight lines.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm sorry for your loss. I remember we were just playing around w/ him over the last summer. We were taking picture of his butt w/ Neil. It'd be different seeing you guys w/ out Roy. He'll be missed.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

I told Everett and he got quite upset at your loss. He enjoyed playing with him at the point last year.

It appears much maybe lost to many before this year passes.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

fred -- nobody loves us like our pets do -- absolutely unconditionally -- and they ask so little in return -- the occasional belly scratch & a fresh bowl of food and water...
i am so sorry to hear of your loss...it always affects us more than we expect it to....there are so many dogs/cats that i like so much better than some ppl. because they are always honest & true.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

A sad day indeed. My condolences.


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

Was always a pleasure seeing Roy with you guys. Sorry for your loss Fred and Trish.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Much sympathy with your loss. Our's was Popeye, she was a fantastic dog. Ivan is now takes her role. Her ashes still adorne our mantle. Great dogs are cherished, may their spirits live on.


----------



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

My Thoughts are with you . I had a big goofy Yellow Lab named Roscoe that was my " Jeep Dog " , went everywhere with me , Absolutely tore me up when he passed . My Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

Fred and Trish,
So sorry to hear about Roy.
I understand how much he means to you guys.
I'll keep you in my prayers.
Hawk


----------



## big joe (Nov 18, 2007)

Words don't express your loss. After the grieving period get yourself another dog and share your lives with him. 
The world is a better place with dogs in your life. I know mine is. 
No matter how bad a day I have or if the kids and wife are battling, I can always get a positive feed back from my Lab.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Fred & Trish,
Sorry to hear about Roy. Things will be better soon.
You guys are good people.


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

Sorry for your lost. Roy did have a good life.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Here is to Roy he will be missed: beer:

I can remember him visiting members at a certain club meeting making friends and getting that doggie love.

RIP Roy we will miss you.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Roy was a champion. Ever faithful and eager to please, he was always ready for another trip. I know of only one thing that he was prone to ask for... he appreciated just the least bit of "structure" when it came time to walk those sandy flats. Roy will be missed...

My condolences go your way, Fred and Trish, until such time that we can sit back together, tilt a beer and reminisce of dog days having passed...

Jim


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that Fred and Trish. Roy was a sweetie. Will definitely raise a glass and remember, all good dogs go to heaven!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

As have lost many dogs I know the hurt you are feeling so sorry for your lost


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Always rough to lose a family member. Although I never met him, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear the news, dogs are truly mans best friend!!!


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

I never met you or your dog but man, I am so sorry. My dog died 14 months ago.. The good times made all the sorrow and pain that I felt almost worth it. 

Jeff


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

*I am so sorry guys*

i sure will miss the ole Roy boy,well at least he is with my ole Bear checking out a new beach and waiting on us!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your loss.

You're right, he did have a great life.


----------



## Tmg (Mar 17, 2006)

Fred and Trish' I'm really sorry for the loss of dog. I know how it feels. I had a Collie named Leo that was never out of my sight and on return from a vacation found he had to be put down. Cancer just swept through his body. That was years ago, and I still miss my best buddy Leo. Wish'n you guys the best.

Tmg aka Sea Terp


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Sorry for you loss...I never met your buddy,but if he was anything like mine,he will really be missed and remembered....the R


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

fred, trish,

sorry to hear that. but your right. He had a great life. again sorry.


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*Thanks everyone*

It really means a lot and Roy would've enjoyed the lovin. Goin fishin the point this weekend, hope to some of y'all


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I too am deeply sorry for your loss. I am still dealing with the loss of my buddy at the end of January. Only time will heal the wounds and fond memories will heal your soul.


----------



## surffishn (Jun 29, 2002)

Sorry for your loss. Some dogs I have got to know are more human than humans.Boxers are a special breed for sure!


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Like many have said we are sorrry to hear about your loss. Boxers are an energetic breed, lots of fun but they need to run, sounds like Roy got to romp when he wanted to and rest when he needed to. Great life, great friend, wonderful memories. Had 2, wonderful memories with both. Philly Jack


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Gonna miss my buddy, atleast he was always happy to see me when I showed up.

We will have a toast to Roy this weekend :beer:


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

sorry to hear that guys. Roy was truly an awesome dog.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Fisher and I will say a prayer, and have a cold one in Roy's memory.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Roy's,


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. I don't know you and I never met Roy but I fully understand your grief as I've been there myself on several occasions. 

Dogs are marvelous creatures....absolutely unconditional love. When you get one, you're signing on the dotted line saying that someday this dog is going to break your heart but ya gotta know that all the love and affection they give you while they're around are all worth it. My heart goes out to you!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

What's Shooter doing sittin' so close to Neil? 

Hehehe.

That's a funny arse pic. 

Classic.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Lol!


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Great dog.


Condolences. 

Ric


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

My brother & I both have boxers that make trips with us so we'll be tipping a glass to Roy Boy tonight . Keep wiggling , Roy Boy would want that !!!!!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Sorry guys. Death sucks.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

fred, trish you guys are awesome. and im glad i got to meet roy. big-ups to roy!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Never met Roy but have seen him on the beach with you guys. I too am sorry to hear your loss and know all too well what you are going through.


----------

